# Cracked limbs - can they be repaired?



## Mr. K (May 17, 2007)

Hi All

Just recently, I noticed to my horror that my WinEx limbs had cracked a little at the end of the limb where they insert into the limb pocket. I am wondering if it's possible to repair this in some way? Superglue? Epoxy? I really like the limbs and don't really want to buy new ones due to such a small crack. Any suggestions?


----------



## trelson (Dec 30, 2006)

I would not repair it it is too dangerous there is a lot of pressure on the limbs and they have more than enough force to kill you it is better to be safe than sorry


----------



## pyroman_27 (Feb 4, 2003)

*Might help*

I'm not sure without seeing the limbs and the cracks. Some of the older Hoyt Carbonite limbs used to splinter at the corners. It wasn't an actual crack, just a slight splinter on the side of the limbs. I would use nail clippers and snip the spliter off. It was usually only half an inch or less long. THen I used epoxy and a clamp to hold whatever was left of the splinter together. This usually held it from splintering further. If your limb is cracked in the middle and it's not a splinter, I wouldn't use this method. I only did it because I couldn't afford another bow at the time and my bow was out of warranty. Thankfully, my financial situation has gotten better and I'm using much newer equipment now. Hope this helps and please be safe. I've seen limbs split completely while someone was shooting and it's not a pretty sight. The guys walked away without being severely injured, but they did get cut or bruised from the string hitting them.
Good Luck


----------



## Mr. K (May 17, 2007)

I'll take a picture of the crack and post is here as soon as I can. A picture is worth a 1000 words, right?


----------



## Mr. K (May 17, 2007)

Here's a picture of the lower limb. The crack is not very big and it's just the top layer that has come loose. The top limb has a similar crack in it in exactly the same spot.


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

looks like a delaminating going on. i think you could use some epoxy of some kind and smeer it in with needle or somthing then compresse it till is dry. sand off the exces and should be good. it it were anything other than what is posted i wouldnt touch it


----------



## Mr. K (May 17, 2007)

That was my thinking as well. Had it been anywhere else on the limb I wouldn't take the chance, but this seemed like it could be fixed without risking my life the next time I shot with them.

These limbs are only 2 years old. The warranty for these is for 2 years and mine are 2 years and 1 month old. Go figure! I contacted the shop where I bought them and the owner was going to see if anything could be done about it.


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

if it were anyplace else i wouldnt do it. but there just get some epoxy and fix it up. shouldnt be any problems and alot cheaper than new limbs


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

is it under warranty if not get a new set i wouldn't play around with glueing them, don't take the chance bro


----------



## Mr. K (May 17, 2007)

Well, it looks like I don't have to worry about fixing these. I got confirmation yesterday that I will get a replacement set of limbs. Unfortunately, they won't be WinEx as they are no longer stocked (or being made?). I will get a pair of SF Ultimate Pro instead. According to the shop, they should be about the same as WinEx but I'm not sure as I have never seen anyone shooting with them. They're in the same price class as my WinEx's and seem to be using some of the same materials as Inno's so hopefully they will be good limbs.


----------



## firewood (Sep 25, 2008)

*Limb split*

I was going to suggest that you, before you do anything to the limbs, contact the manu. Often when you're that close to the warranty expiration (only a month), they will help you out. Sounds like they took care of you even though the limbs aren't exactly the same. They should work fine for you...Good call on your part.


----------

